

Start Hacking With Java 8 - magicSystem
http://functr.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/start-hacking-with-java-8.html

======
islon
Yes, I know Java is behind every other language but speaking as someone who is
stuck with Java in the workplace I heartily welcome these changes.

------
campnic
Even though the features lag behind some of the more 'flexible, newer'
languages, its exciting to see some of these come down the pipe. After using
libraries like Google's Guava, I'm anxious to see some more functional-esque
styles get integrated into java.

------
darkstalker
Is this usable in Android?

~~~
myko
I don't think so. It will be awhile before Dalvik supports the new bytecodes
in Java 8. I'd like to know how long though.

edit: or new bytecodes from Java 7 which will be required for Java 8 features

~~~
magicSystem
There's no new bytecodes in Java 8. Lambdas will compile down to invokedynamic
calls (jdk7)

~~~
hackerpolicy
Which will be fine once Android starts supporting Java 7.

~~~
amalter
You can compile invokedynamic into reflection pretty easily. Obviously you
lose the method call optimization, but you can keep the syntatic sugar.

I would be very surprised if the backports folks didn't offer this within a
few months.

------
cgh
Another nice addition (that will never happen) would be to make variable
declarations final by default, and adding a var keyword to declare them
mutable.

Also, pattern matching would be nice.

Wait a second, this is all starting to look a lot like Scala.

~~~
latchkey
Lombok has 'val'. <http://projectlombok.org/features/val.html>

Lombok really brings some sanity to Java...

------
leothekim
The functional additions are very welcome and long overdue. The article also
mentions virtual method extensions, which also look useful/necessary wrt
binary compatibility.

------
gravitronic
.. no.

~~~
campnic
This comment does nothing but make you look ridiculous. Either discuss the
article or don't.

